# How long to wait to pick?



## fishmeister (May 2, 2014)

I have a question that I hope someone will answer. I was out the other day and found a small black, the question is how long should I wait before I go back to pick it? I know that the weather must have a lot to do with it but, but on the average how long should I wait if the nights are say in the 40?, 50?or 60? 




Thanks in advance
Claude


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

I've watched mushrooms grow for two weeks and were still fresh looking. With normal temps, you could easily wait a week.


----------



## fishmeister (May 2, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## proffitt6929 (Apr 22, 2013)

Fish when did u find it and around what area exactly lol no I do t need a exact location I just use it as a reference for where there starting to pop!!! Thanks. And btw if u found just one small one best justt leave it and come back in a week or so and if there's more I know the spots gunna produce. Now if u come back a few weeks later and he's the only one. Best net is to just leave it and let it hopefully respore that area. But I can tell ya one thing with blacks ;-) they tend to roam around a lot. So check all around that area and then some. I've personally came up on areas that had only one or two and the. Walked another 50 yards and bam!!! New honey hole. Lol. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

...and remember, only mature mushrooms release spores. I like to leave em as long as possible. unless of course I'm on public land


----------

